# IVF Weight Limit not justified



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thought quite a few people would be interested in this

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7790561.stm


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

That's very interesting xxx


----------

